# Llama's First Birthday!!!



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Sweet pictures. I heading to your blog to read in minute.

Paula


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww...happy birthday Llama! May you have many, many more!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Happy Birthday, Llama! * I think she already has the best gift she could: _you_!


----------



## Geneva77 (May 20, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

I read your blog and really enjoyed it. 

Paula


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Llama. Love your blog!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

I just made a post about our day + pictures. :smile:


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

What a nice birthday! That cake looks awesome and dont you just love dog friendly places to eat?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a terrific birthday party and meal!! Complete with a cake that makes me want to raid the refrigerator right now for something sweet. But nothing could be sweeter than the love you have for your precious poodles! Loved your blog entry! You have wonderful way of expressing yourself--you made me feel as though I was at the party. You also made me fall totally in love with "the birthday girl"!! And her "sister" Vlada, too!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Happy belated birthday to Llama!

I remember when you were just getting her!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Ms Stella said:


> What a nice birthday! That cake looks awesome and dont you just love dog friendly places to eat?


I love dog-friendly places! I wish we had more around here.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> You have wonderful way of expressing yourself--you made me feel as though I was at the party.


glad you like it! I will do my best to keep the blog alive. we have gifts coming from a fellow poodle person, so I can't wait for the girls to get them! :smile:


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Spencer said:


> I remember when you were just getting her!


I know, where did the time go?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> I know, where did the time go?


Lol that little raggamuffin in that picture can't be the same dog! Hard to believe how fast they grow (and a little sad!)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Happy Birthday little lady! You are quite the cutie pie!_


----------

